# Check out the levers



## mongeese (May 20, 2017)




----------



## DrZook (May 20, 2017)

Dunno about them levers but that is one lug-a-licious ride you got there...


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2017)

Is it an Olmo?


----------



## mongeese (May 21, 2017)

50s Girardengo.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 21, 2017)

Now, I recognize the badge. I have one of those Giradengo badges and an Ideor Asso with the same lugs.


----------

